# 2011 Victory Archery Shooting Staff



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

bump ttt for Andy and Victory Archery.....:shade:


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the help ohiohunter! I am in Illinois hunting and am not on here much until next week.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for Victory.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

ttt for Victory Archery. Will be proud to represent a great company. Andy good luck on your hunt.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Filled mine out.....


----------



## BlueRibbon1 (Feb 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Sent one in. 

BTT


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

just filled mine out... hoping for the best


----------



## cd3d (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nighttime bump for you Andy.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Hope you tagged out Andy.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for you Andy.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Done & done. Fingers crossed now!!:BrownBear:


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Andy


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

do you know when we will be notified through shootingstaff if we were chosen or not? thanks guys


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sent in my app as well!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the great arrows. I will send in an application.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

bushmasterar15 said:


> Hope you tagged out Andy.


Unfortunately I did not. I did see some some real bruisers and already looking forward to going back next year.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Hoyt1021 said:


> do you know when we will be notified through shootingstaff if we were chosen or not? thanks guys


We will be taking applications through the end of November so sometime after the first of December.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Keep them coming! We are only accepting the applications until November 30th.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

TTT for Andy and the whole bunk at Victory!!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Application sent....thanks Andy


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Okie101 said:


> Application sent....thanks Andy


No problem at all.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

sent my app in. Thanks Andy


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

app sent. thanks for everything last year.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Application submitted. Excited to try some VAP arrows. Look awesome


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Keep the apps coming in.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt for Andy and the Victory team...


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Just a quick Reminder.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Did you get my PM?


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Submitted mine via the ss.com website. I appreciate the privilege of being on staff this past year and look forward to the opportunity for this year.


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I sent mine in hope to shoot for you in 2011.Thanks for a grate 2010 year.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Sent in my app. via the ShootingStaff.com site.
Don.


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Got mine in too; thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey, its December! Any news yet. Just kidding Andy


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Any word yet fellas?


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Application sent in Andy thanks for everything.


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

when will we know who made the staff?


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

Probably as soon as you change your Avatar! j/k lol.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Good question. I have been checking the shootingstaff site periodically and nothing new.


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

It's only the 3rd guys. I'm sure he has a lot of apps to go through. We'll know soon I'm sure.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

it takes time to go through all the resumes he has Andy will let us know as soon as he knows


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT Great Arrows!


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

any update Andy?:wink:


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

There is a post on SS that explains what's up.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Announcement should be made next week.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed for my son and I. It would be an honor to represent Victory here is Southern Calirornia.
Don.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Either way I will still shoot them....just great customer service and great arrows


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

okie101 said:


> either way i will still shoot them....just great customer service and great arrows


x2!


----------



## brownieonfire (Nov 1, 2010)

> either way i will still shoot them....just great customer service and great arrows
> x2!



Hooah that!!!! x3


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Okie101 said:


> Either way I will still shoot them....just great customer service and great arrows





brownieonfire said:


> Hooah that!!!! x3



Absolutely!!! Bump for Victory and Andy!!


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

12 rings only said:


> Absolutely!!! Bump for Victory and Andy!!


Yeah I also agree the customer service and quality of the arrows is awesome. I will continue to shoot them no matter what the decision.


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER (Nov 25, 2010)

Victory are the best arrows money can buy !!!! Good luck to who ever makes it in !


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

another bump for the best arrows and even better customer support. heres to the top andy.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

anybody here yet?


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

They will not be announcing until after the ATA show.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

ATA show is over. Barely. Gonna shoot vap's for 3d this year.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Xringers again here!


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm ready to hear something


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

It will not be much longer. I am truly sorry for the delay but with the transition over to Aldila we are just making sure we have everything perfect.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Andy it will be worth the wait. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

VAP's again for me!


----------



## 3-DArchery (Dec 6, 2009)

No problem Andy its worth the wait. I ordered a dozen x-ringers for the Indiana IBO this weekend so im covered.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

It will be worth the wait hope to shoot for Victory again this year
Look forword to hearing from you soon


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Eagerly waiting......


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

You need to e-mail Nick at Victory ( [email protected] ). I was on staff last year and applied for this year. When I e-mailed him, he said that they were not doing an advisory staff this year but they were doing a shop shooter or shop worker program, but to send my resume. He later told me that there staff was full.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I cant get answeres as a dealer from them.. Orders taking forever... High shipping... This change to Aldila had not been a smooth one for sure.


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

wow sounds like things arent transistioning as smooth as hope huh!


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

They are just fine--Everything looks like full steam ahead. I just talked to Nick Meinert a while back and it is business as usual.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope it's not true!!! The guy that owns the local shop just wont carry Victory's and the other shop close to town closed down, so there is no shop shooter program for me with Victory, even though I'm on the Shop shooting staff. I hope they change there mind on this.


----------



## kdale (Jan 17, 2011)

our we going to here something if we our in or out!


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

From what I know the advisory staff has been dropped until further notice if you've not received a contract it looks like you are probably not on the national or Pro staff. Sorry I'm just trying to let you know so you're not left there hanging.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

andy1996 said:


> From what I know the advisory staff has been dropped until further notice if you've not received a contract it looks like you are probably not on the national or Pro staff. Sorry I'm just trying to let you know so you're not left there hanging.


Andy is right all staff have been notified and if you did not make it you will not be told. After talking to them was told that when they droped off SS.com all applications were lost so they don't know who to notify. Guess that is the kind of stuff that happens when companys change hands.


----------

